# Guitar Hero: Metallica



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

If there's any version of GH that'll finally get me to buy (never played any GH or GH like games unlike it seems everyone else on Earth) it's this one! 

Coming out soon, and I'm very tempted!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah been looking at that. Shame it's on Guitar Hero and not Rock Band...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah been looking at that. Shame it's on Guitar Hero and not Rock Band...



What difference does it make (genuine non sarcy question, never played any of these games so don't know what's good etc)?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 27, 2009)

I found Guitar Hero too cartoony and the overall gaming lame. 

I think the Metallica game comes in career mode where you can play as Cliff - or at least there were talks about this when they were developing it...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2009)

Comes with an extra drum pedal as well!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I found Guitar Hero too cartoony and the overall gaming lame.
> 
> I think the Metallica game comes in career mode where you can play as Cliff - or at least there were talks about this when they were developing it...



Oh right, how the gameplay any different, isn't it all bashing the coloured buttons on the fret in time? 

Never heard about playing as Cliff before?! This true?



cybershot said:


> Comes with an extra drum pedal as well!!!!



Heh yeah, it's for the expert mode where you play One apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2009)

I approve of things like this.


----------



## pk (Mar 20, 2009)

The Rockband guitar is better than the Guitar Hero one.

I'm waiting for Rockband 2 but the utter cunts at Microsoft have been busy bribing the software company to delay the Wii release so that they sell more of their leftover shitty X-Box 360 machines...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

You can get full size strats for GH, tempting. Although if they really want to do things right Metallica should have them do a full size Hetfield signature ESP...that would be SWEET! Or the EX!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, it's out, a mate is banging on about how amazingly great it is but haven't had a chance to play yet...the guitar doesn't look too bad either (albeit it will be tiny):


----------



## g force (Jun 2, 2009)

Mmm.....Pushead artwork.....want!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah it is pretty damn good, blasted sanitarium on my mates copy on friday....


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2009)

Well after finally downloading it, it's fucking awesome. Easily the best guitar hero to date imo, even the song's by the other bands are really good too, none of this filler crap that was contained in orld tour which felt like it was obviously appealing to a wider audiance which is fair enough but had too much crap on it. This is pure rock out with your cock out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2009)

Played this last night, my first time ever on a GH game and man was I crap! Only fucked about with the beginner/easy setting too. But, quite liked it, tempted to buy it now...


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2009)

jebus how hard are some of those tracks?

i can normally get by well on medium and dip my toe into hard but master of puppets had me booed off stage


----------



## cybershot (Jun 10, 2009)

Pingu said:


> jebus how hard are some of those tracks?
> 
> i can normally get by well on medium and dip my toe into hard but master of puppets had me booed off stage



Just completed the level that has the and justice for all stuff stage, and yeah gotta agree, sharp increase in difficulty and like you I can only really handle medium, not tried hard yet but not got booed off yet either! Probably will on the next level, will give it a rest as my hand is killing me after that!!

This is the sort of music that Guitar Hero should have always been about. Insane. Loving it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2009)

Got this at last thanks to the lovely Random One getting for me birthday! It's fucking great fun, still just getting the hang of it but it's a great laugh, I've not seen RO laugh soooo much while playing a game ever (and me at her torturing Tuesday's Gone!)!


----------

